# Aux jack options for 2010 Jetta (w/ factory 1Disc Radio +iPod Dock in Console)!??!



## Miles86CoupeGT (Jan 26, 2012)

*Aux-In option for 2010 Jetta? HELP*

Hello,

I just got a nice 2010 Jetta Limited 2.5 - has the stock 1 disc "premium 7(?)" head unit with silver buttons (no Sat, etc). Also has a factory iPod dock in the center console.

I'm trying to find an alternative way of using my iPhone to play music in the car - than having to put it in the dock, and access the music in the rudimentary "CD Track" way. it sounds wonderful but i have no real control of what i want to play.

I'd much prefer to select the music itself from the iPhone - and send the sound out thru a USB port solution - OR- just an Aux/headohone jack (which leads to the radio).

Is there a way of essentially replacing the iPod Dock piece (in the console)- with a AUX or USB media input solution? Granted; I take it this radio is still going to treat it as a "CD Changer" - but if it allows me to pick my music myself from the iPhone itself (I could care less about controlling it from the head unit) - I'm happy.

Thoughts?

**Pics of my radio and iPod dock type(s) below**




Miles


----------



## Miles86CoupeGT (Jan 26, 2012)

*Bump*

Any ideas out there?


----------



## chris.duspiwa (Apr 9, 2012)

I simple makes great solutions. Quite a few different options for your choosing.


----------



## Pause Game (Jul 20, 2012)

*hav aux*

I have the same stock head unit with a center console AUX input. I have not chased the wires but i know it enters the receiver from the harness and not a rear side aux. so it should be plausible to order one.


----------

